# Epidural?



## lov3hat3

Just popping over from teen pregnancy :D Was just wondering for those who had an epidural, was it worth it? I dont like the thought of being numb, but i dont like the thought of pain either! lol.


----------



## Thaynes

My wasn't that worth it. I was in labor for 40 and only had my epidural not long before the birth. The doctor came in to see me and give me my epi at 730am and then my LO was born at 744am. It really didn't do that much for me. I still felt alot. If you get it early it maybe be a great idea. It also turned me against it for my next child because it was effective and he had to stick me twice saying a simple "I guess she gets to be one of the unlucky ones" in between the sticks


----------



## lulu35

mine were totally worth it through labour, i was lucky that it worked first time and lasted the entire lenghth of my birth, the only downside to it was afterwards, i didnt like not being able to just get up and walk about took about 6 hrs for it to wear off but apart from that it was great and i will be asking for one again this time if baby ever dicides to make an appearance x


----------



## Youngling

I loved loved my epi!!!
Best thing ever. It did numb my whole left leg completely though and took a few hours till it came back. I would recommend it


----------



## GypsyDancer

i have mixed feelings about it..

i was induced so i had to stay on the bed the whole time to monitor baby..i tried to move around but they kept loosing the heart beat..soo i was reduced to having to stay still through contractions..so i got pretty fed up and tired quickly..

the epidural gave me a chance to sleep as i was so tired..before i had the epidural my contractions were coming every 3-5 minutes from around 3 in the morning until i had the epidural at 1 in the afternoon...i dont think i could imagine going another 7 hours the way i was until he was born..so for me..i guess it helped in the long run..

but i dont think id want one next time..the after effects of it were just horrible..I couldnt move my legs, my whole back and bum was in pain and i couldnt move myself into a position i had to ask a midwife to turn me..i had to keep a cathater in for 3 days..because they had to get me walking before i was allowed it out, and i wasnt allowed to walk until a midwife had checked on me..which they didnt bother doing for ages..Im also really dissapointed i didnt get to feel him coming out, although it didnt work properly down one half of my body..


----------



## hurryupsept

i didn't have an epidural, only gas and air ... but boy do I wish I'd tried it and hadn't been so stubborn :haha: maybe next time ;)


----------



## amygwen

Thankfully my hospital allowed me to have the epidural ASAP, so I honestly felt a bit of contractions but not much, so yeah.. in my opinion it was definitely worth it. I know a lot of people are scared of needles and whatever, but really - it's so easy, you don't even see it going in. Plus it's over in like .2 seconds & then you're done and pain-free! I ended up having a c-section, so I would've needed an epidural regardless, but I definitely do not regret getting one :thumbup: 

My sister who had a vaginal birth had an epidural and she would tell you that it was the best decision. Honestly, you're not going to get a special reward or anything if you don't have an epidural, I'd just say keep an open mind and see what YOU want to do. A lot of girls will tell you before laboring they said they WOULD NOT have an epidural and they ended up having one, while others who were determined to have an epidural didn't have one afterall, so it's really up to YOU and how you feel.


----------



## cabbagebaby

i had pethidine and it didnt take the pain completely away but it was bearable and i could still feel what was going on but i was away with the fairys it wasss sooooo goood :D x


----------



## GypsyDancer

hurryupsept said:


> i didn't have an epidural, only gas and air ... but boy do I wish I'd tried it and hadn't been so stubborn :haha: maybe next time ;)

lol next time i wish idd be more stubborn in not wanting it! 
my midwife as lovely as she was..just offered me everything before id even asked..i didnt ask for an epidural she offered it..but then again she never bothered looking at my birth plan which said..DO NOT OFFER ME ANYTHING OTHER than gas and air..
cause i know myslf too well :blush: as sooin as it wass offered i was like "yeah!! ill take it quickly!!" lol


----------



## MrsEngland

I didn't have an epi but my labour was really quick i got to 10cm without being in unbareable pain and my daughter was born an hour and 4 pushes later. But i think had i had a long labour i would of had one if nothing else it would of given me a rest. However i have a friend who had one and now has back spasms that are extremely painful because of having an epidural with her son.


----------



## stephx

Best thing I did! Just wish I had asked for it sooner lol

In my next birth plan, im saying give me an epi as soon as I hit 4 cms :D 

X


----------



## xgem27x

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G-!!!!!!!!!!!!

Basically, I didnt feel any of the contractions once I had it, so I just sat in bed, chilling out, chatting to OH, was TOTALLY RELAXED!! 

Then when it got to the pushing stage, because I was already relaxed, I didnt feel really exhausted, so I had enough energy to push! And believe me, having energy to push is really needed, Frazer, my first twin, shot out like a bullet, but I can't begin to explain the utter exhaustion you get after birth, so to get Maxxie out, I was practically asleep, I could barely keep my eyes open and I was just muttering "Its ok, I'll have a c-section!" << :haha: yeah right, the midwives just laughed!!

And I still felt my twins "coming out" and it hurt when I tore, but the epidural totally took the edge of it, can't imagine how much pain I would have been in without it!


----------



## vinteenage

I was in painful labor for 12 hours, active labor for about 5. I didn't have an epi.

One of my aunts had horrid headaches from one of hers, plus I didn't want to be unable to move around during labor. I didn't like the idea of being numb, at all, either. I did get Stadol and that was a godsend.

I consider myself to have a _very_ low pain threshold.


----------



## lov3hat3

Thankyou everyone :flower: Think im gonna see how well i take the pain, i know ill most probably end up with one :haha: Definatly keeping an open mind! xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Oh man I loved my epidural, lol. I had mine about 6 hours into labor but I was only in the hospital for maybe 2 before the anesthesiologist came around. I was always afraid of getting a needle in my spine (its not even a needle anyways, just a thin catheter) but then I started getting contractions almost immediately when my waters broke so I changed my mind pretty quickly, I also had to have pitocin because my contractions were irregular so they got strong pretty fast, I couldn't have coped without it. You can still feel the contractions with the epidural, but instead of pain its just that tight feeling.


----------



## AriannasMama

xgem27x said:


> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G-!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Basically, I didnt feel any of the contractions once I had it, so I just sat in bed, chilling out, chatting to OH, was TOTALLY RELAXED!!
> 
> Then when it got to the pushing stage, because I was already relaxed, I didnt feel really exhausted, so I had enough energy to push! And believe me, having energy to push is really needed, *Frazer, my first twin, shot out like a bullet*, but I can't begin to explain the utter exhaustion you get after birth, so to get Maxxie out, I was practically asleep, I could barely keep my eyes open and I was just muttering "Its ok, I'll have a c-section!" << :haha: yeah right, the midwives just laughed!!
> 
> And I still felt my twins "coming out" and it hurt when I tore, but the epidural totally took the edge of it, can't imagine how much pain I would have been in without it!

Arianna shot out too, fast enough that the my OB was surprised, good thing she was paying attention, eh?


----------



## rainbows_x

If you can think you can cope I would say not to.
I was convinced I would get one, was in slow labor for 6 days, and active labor for over 9 hours. I had g&a at 6cm & diamorphine at 7ish? Push for 23 mins.

I was asking for an epi, but so glad I didn't get one. If I ever have another baby I don't plan on getting one.


----------



## annawrigley

I would say going in with an open mind is your best bet :D For months before I had Noah I drummed it into myself that pain is just psychological and to put mind over matter, and it worked! I had no pain relief and went from 0-10cm at home without waking up my dad and brother who were asleep in the next bedroom :haha: I'll never know if that was down to my mindset or just that I got lucky but I think being calm about it definitely helped. I'm not gonna lie, its the most painful thing you'll ever do but it can be manageable.

It also scares me that it can cause long term back problems and even paralysis. I know its really rare but theres a chance and it scares me. MIL had an epidural with her first child at 17, she's now 50 and has crippling back spasms from it x


----------



## x__amour

Definitely go into it with an open mind. If you can stand the pain, then I'd say don't get an epidural. I got one after 26 hours of labor, I held out as long as I could. The insertion was actually painful for me, I cried like a baby. I would've had to have gotten one regardless because of my emergency c-section but it was wonderful. After I had gotten it and calmed down it felt great and I was totally relaxed. But I am having back complications. No one is sure if it's linked to the epidural or not but it's a pain!


----------



## lucy_x

Mine wasnt worth it, I had a back to back labour and it didnt solve anything :lol:


----------



## Bumblebee20

No I didnt have one.i only had gas and air with my two. I wouldnt have 1 as child birth is an amazing thing your bringing a life into the world and whats the point if you cant feel it due to havin the jag. And the also make labour longer and has side affects. They also arent avaiable in my local hospital.


----------



## annawrigley

^ I dunno, whilst I do agree with you about labour being amazing and feeling it I think its a bit unfair to say.. People have different pain thresholds, and different labours, length/severity... I'm glad I didnt have to have an epi but thats not to say if I'd been going for days and couldnt cope its something I would have ruled out!


----------



## Bumblebee20

I was in labour for 3 days with my first started of slowly the 2nd and 3rd day were very painful even tho I couldnt have 1, I stil wouldnt off.


----------



## GypsyDancer

annawrigley said:


> ^ I dunno, whilst I do agree with you about labour being amazing and feeling it I think its a bit unfair to say.. People have different pain thresholds, and different labours, length/severity... I'm glad I didnt have to have an epi but thats not to say if I'd been going for days and couldnt cope its something I would have ruled out!


agree! :thumbup: childbirth is amazing and i wouldve prefered to feel it all, but not everyones labours is the same as anna said..i was getting so miserable from being stuck on a bed unable to move and tired..although i wish i hadnt had one..i wouldnt have enjoyed the actual birth part as much if i hadnt had one, been able to rest and take time to savour the moment


----------



## Sarah10

Mine was AMAZING, i was induced and had a back to back labour, gas and air made me puke something rotten. 
I didn't suffer any bad effects, i had abit of back pain in the first few weeks after giving birth, but that went away. Theres no way i could of coped without it.


----------



## ShelbyLee

I got one And I loved it! They gave me the option to be completly numb or to have some feeling to push.. so maybe you will like that option.. And once they took the medicine away I got my feeling backk completly right away...


----------



## Tanara

_My OH's cousin had one and they severed 9 nerves in her back, and It's permanent damage, needless to say she is sueing the hospital, but it wasn't worth it for her because on top of the nerve damage it didn't even work. 

I know of more than a few people who had complications with it. Personally I've had two kids and didn't have ANY pain medication with either. But I also went in and was very clear that I didn't want any medication, if you truly dont want it, I believe you wont need it. The pain isn't as bad as its made out to be IMO, and it's gone once LO is born.

Edit: I dont want to be jumped on I know everyone's pain tolerance is different, same with their L&D, it's just my opinion, I don't like medications even if it just cold medicine or Tylenol. The way I see it is millions of woman have given birth without medication and are completely fine, I am all for Oh natural. That doesn't mean i look down on anyone for using medication at all, giving birth isn't an easy task and I think every mother, no matter how their child is brought into this world are amazing strong woman. no one take offense to my reply please. _


----------



## lizardbreath

I didnt have an epidural I had Nubian best drug ever I will have it with this baby as well just takes the contractions away and you can still move around and mine wore off as soon as Jaymee was born


----------



## tasha41

Totally worth it for me, I had my epi at 2:30am after being up since 7:30am, stayed up til 5am, slept an hour, got up until 7, slept 2 hours, then pushed. Without it I'm sure I would have been awake, the power nap gave me the energy to push. I ended up having a c-section and was glad I didn't have to have a spinal at 10cm dilated with the contractions and back labour :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I had no pain medicine and it was soo worth it.
Once your baby is born it all goes away.


----------



## Burchy314

I didn't have an epidural because I wasn't aloud. My platelet level was WAY to low and if I had gotten an epidural there would be a VERY high chance I would be paralyized from the epidural making me bleed into my spine. I am so happy I didn't have an epidural because it made me feel so strong and powerful to know that I can do it! I did have a drug administered through your IV called stadol. All it does is take the edge off. They give you a dose every hour. It started to wear off after 50 minutes though. That is what I will be doing for all of my children :)


----------



## Bumblebee20

Yes I know everyone has dif effects to CB, thats why I did not say that people shouldnt have one. Im just teling my opnion onit.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I didn't have an epidural, because my labour was so short. Whilst I was really proud of myself for getting through it on 2 paracetemol, I know that if I'd been in labour for 30 hours, I would have been desperate for an epi! I think until you're there you can't really decide. 
Also it depends on your midwife...when we got to the hospital, my mum was saying to the midwife 'is there anything she can have? pethidine or g&a or something?' and my midwife just went 'no, she is strong, she will be fine (!)'....


----------



## GypsyDancer

wishuwerehere said:


> Also it depends on your midwife...when we got to the hospital, my mum was saying to the midwife 'is there anything she can have? pethidine or g&a or something?' and my midwife just went 'no, she is strong, she will be fine (!)'....

definataly agree with this..^
i had in my birth plan not to offer me an epidural..
i dont recal even asking for one..i was just offered it by my midwife..and of course...i was having constant contractions at that point so i was like yeah i want it!
if i hadnt been offered it so easily i dont think i wouldve asked for it..or maybe not until later on..


----------



## 17thy

lov3hat3 said:


> Just popping over from teen pregnancy :D Was just wondering for those who had an epidural, was it worth it? I dont like the thought of being numb, but i dont like the thought of pain either! lol.

Can't even explain how much it was worth it. I was clinging to the bed rails screaming for hours, as soon as I had the epi I was smooth sailing the rest of the labor. :) It started to ware off after about 10 hours, but they came and gave me another dose about an hour before I gave birth. I didn't feel a thing! And its good too because I had to have 48 stitches from all of the tearing (stupid ass doctor). I couldn't imagine having to go through all that stitching with no epi. You never know whats going to happen.


----------



## rainbows_x

17thy said:


> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping over from teen pregnancy :D Was just wondering for those who had an epidural, was it worth it? I dont like the thought of being numb, but i dont like the thought of pain either! lol.
> 
> Can't even explain how much it was worth it. I was clinging to the bed rails screaming for hours, as soon as I had the epi I was smooth sailing the rest of the labor. :) It started to ware off after about 10 hours, but they came and gave me another dose about an hour before I gave birth. I didn't feel a thing! And its good too because I had to have 48 stitches from all of the tearing (stupid ass doctor). I couldn't imagine having to go through all that stitching with no epi. You never know whats going to happen.Click to expand...

After I tore they offered me an epi for the pain and to be taken down to surgery. I didn't have an epidural in labor or after.


----------



## lov3hat3

17thy said:


> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping over from teen pregnancy :D Was just wondering for those who had an epidural, was it worth it? I dont like the thought of being numb, but i dont like the thought of pain either! lol.
> 
> Can't even explain how much it was worth it. I was clinging to the bed rails screaming for hours, as soon as I had the epi I was smooth sailing the rest of the labor. :) It started to ware off after about 10 hours, but they came and gave me another dose about an hour before I gave birth. I didn't feel a thing! And its good too because I had to have 48 stitches from all of the tearing (stupid ass doctor). I couldn't imagine having to go through all that stitching with no epi. You never know whats going to happen.Click to expand...

FOURTY EIGHT stitches?! :shock:


----------



## AriannasMama

My labor and pushing were pretty short for having an epi. I was in labor at the hospital for 6 hours and pushed for 30 minutes.


----------



## snapex

I got it. Could have some sleep and eneded up eeding a c-section so would have needed it anyway.
Next time i'm doing it on just gas and air though. I was so scared about everything i dont think i really gave myself time to see if i could handle the pain. lol


----------



## annawrigley

rainbows_x said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping over from teen pregnancy :D Was just wondering for those who had an epidural, was it worth it? I dont like the thought of being numb, but i dont like the thought of pain either! lol.
> 
> Can't even explain how much it was worth it. I was clinging to the bed rails screaming for hours, as soon as I had the epi I was smooth sailing the rest of the labor. :) It started to ware off after about 10 hours, but they came and gave me another dose about an hour before I gave birth. I didn't feel a thing! And its good too because I had to have 48 stitches from all of the tearing (stupid ass doctor). I couldn't imagine having to go through all that stitching with no epi. You never know whats going to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> After I tore they offered me an epi for the pain and to be taken down to surgery. I didn't have an epidural in labor or after.Click to expand...

I had one for my stitches, well it was a spinal block, I think they're slightly different somehow. I was really glad I had one because so many people say getting stitches is more painful than childbirth itself! So i didnt feel a thing then by the time it had worn off (the next day sometime) I wasnt in any pain down there at all despite having a 3rd degree tear. I also had a catheter so didnt need to bother with getting up to go to the toilet :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lov3hat3 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping over from teen pregnancy :D Was just wondering for those who had an epidural, was it worth it? I dont like the thought of being numb, but i dont like the thought of pain either! lol.
> 
> Can't even explain how much it was worth it. I was clinging to the bed rails screaming for hours, as soon as I had the epi I was smooth sailing the rest of the labor. :) It started to ware off after about 10 hours, but they came and gave me another dose about an hour before I gave birth. I didn't feel a thing! And its good too because I had to have 48 stitches from all of the tearing (stupid ass doctor). I couldn't imagine having to go through all that stitching with no epi. You never know whats going to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> After I tore they offered me an epi for the pain and to be taken down to surgery. I didn't have an epidural in labor or after.Click to expand...
> 
> I had one for my stitches, well it was a spinal block, I think they're slightly different somehow. I was really glad I had one because so many people say getting stitches is more painful than childbirth itself! So i didnt feel a thing then by the time it had worn off (the next day sometime) I wasnt in any pain down there at all despite having a 3rd degree tear. I also had a catheter so didnt need to bother with getting up to go to the toilet :haha:Click to expand...

One of the reasons I didn't want it was because of the catheter, they freak me out more then childbirth!


----------



## annawrigley

Haha yeah it was a bit unpleasant seeing the bag. When my friends came to visit one of them sat on the bed where the tube thing was under the covers and I could feel it tugging on me :wacko: I was like GET UP lol x


----------



## fantastica

annawrigley said:


> Haha yeah it was a bit unpleasant seeing the bag. When my friends came to visit one of them sat on the bed where the tube thing was under the covers and I could feel it tugging on me :wacko: I was like GET UP lol x

Haha they're horrible!

I had one in for 3 days :(...and while I had visitors they came and emptied it! I'd been drinking LOADS and the lady had to do 2 trips to empty it...one of my most ebarrassing moments!


----------



## newmommy23

I had an epi after a really long labor just became too much for me. I got one at 7cm at 7 am...my daughter was born at 7:43pm. I pretty much felt all of the actual birth but it let me have a break during the day


----------



## Sarah10

i remember this fit anaethetist giving me my epi, he was gorgeous lmao, had a red star tattoo on his arm, all i remember, i was like oooooooer


----------



## AriannasMama

My anesthesiologist was some balding chubby older man, but I didn't care because at the moment he was a blessing :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Personally I wouldn't recommend it.
I was in labour 26 hours before having an epidural... my midwife advised me to get one, as all my contractions would come at once after being put on drip to 'speed up labour'.
Mines didn't work at all, i still had all feeling and was even able to walk about after it.
I was kinda so glad it never worked though as the lady across from me in hospital got one and her LO had to be taken out with foreceps which you could really see on the baby...also you have no control of your bladder for a while after it and you've got to carry your 'pee bag' around with you...
I got morphine (I think thats what it was anyway, a jag of some sort) and i'd recommend that, that put me to sleep like a baby for hours :) and that was halfway through my labour. 
But its however you feel and what you think you need at the time, I don't think labour is something you can plan cause no one really knows how it'll be til it happens and nobodys labour is the same...
Good luck when the time come :flower:xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I didn't need a catheter afterwards. I was able to get up about 30-45 minutes afterwards and go use the toilet.


----------



## lov3hat3

Sarah10 said:


> i remember this fit anaethetist giving me my epi, he was gorgeous lmao, had a red star tattoo on his arm, all i remember, i was like oooooooer

lmao :haha: made me laugh!


----------



## Sarah10

He was so nice! i looked terrible though, hadn't eaten/slept for 3 days and had been in labour ages before, lol, what a nice memory eh! :winkwink:


----------



## Mellie1988

I didn't have an epidural with either of my babies, just gas & air. 

I had two brilliant labours, both were quite long, but bearable and i'm abit of a geek in that I really enjoyed my labours! 

I've always been against epidurals, its just not my thing and I knew that I never wanted one, didn't even cross my mind, although maybe I would of thought differently if I had a unbearable labour? 

I think the best advice I can give is, go in with an open mind, if you feel you need an epidural then thats fine....would try gas & air first though and maybe other alternatives like pethidine 

x


----------



## casann

mine wasn't at all as it didn't work ! Numbed like an inch of me lol so annoyed as i really didn't want to have one but i was in so much pain as i was induced with the maximum level of the hormone and my contractions were so intense and never ending so i gave in . Pleh alot if help that did !! luckily he wasn't born much longer after that x


----------



## lily123

I didn't want my epidural at all, but had to have it because i might have needed an emergency c-section, and omg i'm so glad i had it!!! the difference was just like night and day - definitely doing it again!
x


----------



## Srrme

My son was born premature. I was admitted in to the hospital on the 13th of November, and had him on the 16th of November -- during those days I was on Magnesium Sulfate to try and stop labor -- it did stop it, but as soon as they took me off of it, it began again, and when my contractions kicked in I was already 10 centimeters dilated, and feeling the contractions full on! I didn't get a chance to feel them come on gradually, so it was very painful. :nope: Unfortunately, they wanted to keep him in for 3 more hours, and there was no way I could do that (so I thought), so I asked for an Epidural. It immediately took affect, but if I had known it would numb me SO much, I wouldn't have asked for it. I couldn't feel anything from my waist down, and couldn't even feel him come out. I feel like I missed out, and probably won't do it again.


----------



## pinkribbon

I haven't read everyone else's responses, but I had an epidural, and I would say 100% NO, wish I'd never had it. 6 months on my back still aches and hurts in certain positions and it didn't even work, because by the time they managed to set it up, I was fully dilated and ready to push. Completely pointless all I got was a sore back for months on end :haha:. Some people have said it's great though. I would just say see how your labour goes, you can't really plan it. JMO :)


----------



## pinkribbon

KaceysMummy said:


> Personally I wouldn't recommend it.
> I was in labour 26 hours before having an epidural... my midwife advised me to get one, as all my contractions would come at once after being put on drip to 'speed up labour'.
> Mines didn't work at all, i still had all feeling and was even able to walk about after it.
> I was kinda so glad it never worked though as the lady across from me in hospital got one and her LO had to be taken out with foreceps which you could really see on the baby...also you have no control of your bladder for a while after it and you've got to carry your 'pee bag' around with you...
> I got morphine (I think thats what it was anyway, a jag of some sort) and i'd recommend that, that put me to sleep like a baby for hours :) and that was halfway through my labour.
> But its however you feel and what you think you need at the time, I don't think labour is something you can plan cause no one really knows how it'll be til it happens and nobodys labour is the same...
> Good luck when the time come :flower:xxx

I walked about after mine too! Had a bath and everything! They wouldn't let me in the bathroom alone though :haha: I'm kinda glad mine didn't work either after reading your response!!


----------



## Srrme

KaceysMummy said:


> Personally I wouldn't recommend it.
> I was in labour 26 hours before having an epidural... my midwife advised me to get one, as all my contractions would come at once after being put on drip to 'speed up labour'.
> Mines didn't work at all, i still had all feeling and was even able to walk about after it.
> I was kinda so glad it never worked though as the lady across from me in hospital got one and her LO had to be taken out with foreceps which you could really see on the baby...also you have no control of your bladder for a while after it and you've got to carry your 'pee bag' around with you...
> I got morphine (I think thats what it was anyway, a jag of some sort) and i'd recommend that, that put me to sleep like a baby for hours :) and that was halfway through my labour.
> But its however you feel and what you think you need at the time, I don't think labour is something you can plan cause no one really knows how it'll be til it happens and nobodys labour is the same...
> Good luck when the time come :flower:xxx

Mine worked quite well (too well, in my opinion), and wore off shortly after they took it out. I was up and walking 30 minutes after I gave birth. They took the catheter out right before I gave birth, and I had no problem holding my pee after that. I guess it depends on the person. :shrug:


----------



## KaceysMummy

pinkribbon said:


> I haven't read everyone else's responses, but I had an epidural, and I would say 100% NO, wish I'd never had it. 6 months on my back still aches and hurts in certain positions and it didn't even work, because by the time they managed to set it up, I was fully dilated and ready to push. Completely pointless all I got was a sore back for months on end :haha:. Some people have said it's great though. I would just say see how your labour goes, you can't really plan it. JMO :)

I was exactly same as you with the whole ready to push too, that's how I think mines didn't work either, and still get really sore back 15 months on, specially on unpadded seats...''/ xx


----------



## mumslilmonkey

I didnt have an epidoral. I had a water birth. At certain point in times i did wish i had it but then again it was nice not to, it felt nice knowing that i did it natrual and that it was nice and calm and relaxing.


----------



## aob1013

You need to keep an open mind, as labour and the pain is out of your control and you don't know how you will handle it.

The risks are seriously minimal and side effects, rare.

Also, giving birth without needing pain relief isn't a competition. You get no medals. Just go with the flow, and definately keep an open mind. Labour and birth is one thing you can't control.

People have different painthresholds, and if next time they have an extremley hard labour they may need one. Each birth is different and you can't say for definate what you will or will not do.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Srrme said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Personally I wouldn't recommend it.
> I was in labour 26 hours before having an epidural... my midwife advised me to get one, as all my contractions would come at once after being put on drip to 'speed up labour'.
> Mines didn't work at all, i still had all feeling and was even able to walk about after it.
> I was kinda so glad it never worked though as the lady across from me in hospital got one and her LO had to be taken out with foreceps which you could really see on the baby...also you have no control of your bladder for a while after it and you've got to carry your 'pee bag' around with you...
> I got morphine (I think thats what it was anyway, a jag of some sort) and i'd recommend that, that put me to sleep like a baby for hours :) and that was halfway through my labour.
> But its however you feel and what you think you need at the time, I don't think labour is something you can plan cause no one really knows how it'll be til it happens and nobodys labour is the same...
> Good luck when the time come :flower:xxx
> 
> Mine worked quite well (too well, in my opinion), and wore off shortly after they took it out. I was up and walking 30 minutes after I gave birth. They took the catheter out right before I gave birth, and I had no problem holding my pee after that. I guess it depends on the person. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah I suppose, and thats good yours didn't take long to wear off... :) 
Although, could walk as soon as I got it - I was on and off the bed for ages thinking I had to go toilet, actually just needed to push and couldn't get a catheter as I was too far in labour...midwife even said it didn't work which does freak me out a wee bit as to where the stuff that was suppose to numb me went... ''/ lol 
xxx


----------



## lily123

aob1013 said:


> You need to keep an open mind, as labour and the pain is out of your control and you don't know how you will handle it.
> 
> The risks are seriously minimal and side effects, rare.
> 
> *Also, giving birth without needing pain relief isn't a competition. You get no medals. Just go with the flow, and definately keep an open mind. Labour and birth is one thing you can't control.*
> 
> People have different painthresholds, and if next time they have an extremley hard labour they may need one. Each birth is different and you can't say for definate what you will or will not do.

I'm soooo glad somebody said that!
When i was in hospital having just given birth to my daughter, i got in conversation with the lady next to me about our births, and i mentioned i'd had an epidural, and she said "Oh really? well i suppose some people don't like to feel it... i had all natural births with all 3 of my children, it's a shame you had an epidural" - what did she want, a blue peter badge?! :dohh:
xx


----------



## Sarah10

lily123 said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> You need to keep an open mind, as labour and the pain is out of your control and you don't know how you will handle it.
> 
> The risks are seriously minimal and side effects, rare.
> 
> *Also, giving birth without needing pain relief isn't a competition. You get no medals. Just go with the flow, and definately keep an open mind. Labour and birth is one thing you can't control.*
> 
> People have different painthresholds, and if next time they have an extremley hard labour they may need one. Each birth is different and you can't say for definate what you will or will not do.
> 
> I'm soooo glad somebody said that!
> When i was in hospital having just given birth to my daughter, i got in conversation with the lady next to me about our births, and i mentioned i'd had an epidural, and she said "Oh really? well i suppose some people don't like to feel it... i had all natural births with all 3 of my children, it's a shame you had an epidural" - what did she want, *a blue peter badge*?! :dohh:
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

mumslilmonkey said:


> I didnt have an epidoral. I had a water birth. At certain point in times i did wish i had it but then again it was nice not to, it felt nice knowing that i did it natrual and that it was nice and calm and relaxing.

Aww that sounds idyllic. Unreal almost.
Oh wait.......


----------



## lily123

Anna :rofl:


----------



## newmommy23

lol Anna!


----------



## x__amour

:rofl: Anna, you always make me laugh! :lol:


----------

